# door frame not even with drywall



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Trim.

Just sheet rock to the door frame and when you put the trim on it will more than likely cover it up fairly well.

I have to deal with this all the time. Some are worse than others and I have had to mud back 12 inches or so to get a nice transition when molding won't cover it good enough.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

When you get ready to put the trim on...you can always shave the drywall back a bit with a rasp so the shaved area will be hidden under the trim. 1/4" isn't anything...my last house was out 3/4" from top to bottom in a std 6-8 door....that was UGLY.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, the door and frame actually are sticking into the living room by a 1/4", past the drywall so i am afraid that when i put the trim on there will be a gap between the trim and drywall?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Cut a furring strip to fill the gap, and then just caulk it in as usual


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> Thanks for the advice, the door and frame actually are sticking into the living room by a 1/4", past the drywall so i am afraid that when i put the trim on there will be a gap between the trim and drywall?


When you put the trim on you will have to put it at a slight angle so that it touches both the wall and the door frame. It will bridge the differences between the two.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Ponch: Just pad the back of the trim with 1/4" lattice. Flush it to the back edge and trim as normal.
Jack


----------



## rredogg (Dec 27, 2005)

Ponch,

If it's your house and want to make is look like a perfect fit go with what Marvin Gardens says to do. This will mean plastering and painting of course. Start with feathering out joint compound around the jamb where needed. This will probably take more then one application. After the plastering is finished check to see your trim sits nice and flush. Finish off the plastering to smooth it out and then apply your trim. As an extra bonus you'll now have to paint the wall that you just plastered.


Best of luck with the project, rredogg


----------

